# Die große Gehauesefrage



## minimitmit (3. Januar 2009)

Wie schon beschrieben suche ich ein gutes, passendes Gehauese fuer folgende Teile:
Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 Boxed
ASUS P5Q Pro
4096MB-KIT A-DATA PC6400/800,CL 4
OCZ StealthXStream 600W
Powercolor HD4870 PCS+1024MB GDDR5, PCI-Express
Maxtor DiamondMax 22 500GB SATA II 
Pioneer DVR-216D-BK bulk schwarz

Danke schon einmal im Vorraus.

P.S.: Die obigen Teile passen doch alle zusammen, oder ?
         Verbesserungsvorschlaege fuer andere Teile nehm ich natuerlich gerne entgegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



          Das Gehaeuse sollte max. 100 Euro kosten so nebenbei...


----------



## Ogil (3. Januar 2009)

Und nach was genau suchst Du? Einfach irgendwas wo alles reinpasst? Etwas das "cool" ausschaut und blinkt und leuchtet? Oder eher eines ordentlich gekuehltes, das dabei dennoch relativ leise ist?

Ansonsten - irgend eine Midi-Tower...


----------



## minimitmit (3. Januar 2009)

Ich suche eins, dass :
- relativ gut ausschauen sollte
- lautstaerke is mir persoenlich egal, solange ich keinen flughafen neben mir hab
gute kuehlung sollte eig immer da sein , oder?!


----------



## Soramac (3. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tronnic² (3. Januar 2009)

Das ding hört sich sicher nach flughafen an... lol


----------



## minimitmit (3. Januar 2009)

rofl @ soramac
des will ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nene spass beiseite:
Sollte schon etwas "ordinaereres" sein^^


----------



## Soramac (3. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minimitmit (3. Januar 2009)

des twelve hundred is mir zu teuer....
und ich weiß net ob das zech da oben alles ins 900 reinpasst


----------



## Wagga (3. Januar 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wo gibts den das, hat hätte ne geile Kühlung.
Need!
Und sieht geil aus.
Allein der fette Kühler *sabber*

Gehäuse ist geschmackssache ich würde auf folgendes achten:
1. Es sollten 2 Laufwerke rein passen.
2. 2 Festplatten
3. 1 Floppy also dann 3x 2,5 Schächte.
Es gibt zwar Adapter 3,5 zu 2,5 aber ich habe damit keine Erfahrungen.
Wenn ich mir Februar ne neue HD kaufe, lasse ich das Floppy zwar angeschlossen, aber werde es unten reinlegen ins Gehäuse das braucht man kaum und in das 2. 2,5 Schacht kommt dann die neue HD.
Beim kauf leider an die Festplattenschächte nicht geachtet eher an die 3,5er.
Da habe ich 5 x 2,5 leider nur 2x.
Also drauf achten auch auf die 2,5-Schächte.
Aussehen bzw. Design ist Geschmackssache, guck dich mal bei Alternate/HWV um.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## minimitmit (3. Januar 2009)

hab mir bei alternate und hwv schon viel angeschaut.
knn mich net zwischen p180 und 900 ( antec ) entscheiden.
weiß aber net, ob alles ( vor allen dingen graka) ins gehauese passt.


----------



## Max der Orc (3. Januar 2009)

[attachment=6363:4641_0.jpg]

Das Gehaüse ist auch nicht schlecht gibts hier https://www.hiq24.de/xtc/product_info.php/i...--Netzteil.html
und kostet  € 49,90

[attachment=6364:4641_1.jpg]


----------



## Thrawns (3. Januar 2009)

Tronnic² schrieb:


> Das ding hört sich sicher nach flughafen an... lol


Eben nicht. Das ist mit Sicherheit leiser als alle Standard-Gehäuse. Nur hat es den Nachteil, dass absolut kein Schutz vor Staub und Schmutz vorhanden ist. Kontrollierter Airflow ist da natürlich auch nicht möglich - bläst halt alles irgendwie nach oben ... vielleicht. Und ob die ganze Konstruktion so sinnig ist, sei mal dahin gestellt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kann dir folgenden Tower Empfehlen: Antec P182. Qualitativ hochwertig verarbeitet, sehr gute Aufteilung für eine gute Kühlung und super geeignet für ein Silent-System. Liegt mit ca. 119,50&#8364; zzgl. Versand aber über deinem Limit. Habe aber gehört/gelesen(!) - also ohne Garantie - dass der Vorgänger P180 ebenfalls sehr gut sein soll. Der kostet dann auch nur noch ca. 90,00&#8364;





minimitmit schrieb:


> weiß aber net, ob alles ( vor allen dingen graka) ins gehauese passt.


Das sollte in der Regel eigentlich kein Problem sein. Aber um ganz sicher zu gehen, kannst du ja einfach ausmessen wie breit deine Grafikkarte plus Mainboard ist. Wie breit die Tower sind steht ja in aller Regel dabei. Dann kannst du zumindest ungefähr einschätzen ob es da Probleme gibt. Ich kenne zwar deine Grafikkarte nicht, aber wenn das nicht irgendeine Spezial-Grafikkarte ist, die in ein Spezial-Gehäuse soll, wüsste ich nicht, warum es da Probleme geben sollte.


----------



## Soramac (3. Januar 2009)

Wagga schrieb:


> Wo gibts den das, hat hätte ne geile Kühlung.
> Need!
> Und sieht geil aus.
> Allein der fette Kühler *sabber*




Hier kannst du es kaufen, aber für den Preis ist es mir nicht Wert: _Link_


----------



## minimitmit (3. Januar 2009)

p180 kostet noch 110 euro bei hwv
ein silent system will ich ja net zwingend...
moechte ausreichend kuehlung (auch fuer die 4870 ) und sollte halt schon gut aussehen ( antec 180 und 900 /1200 gefallen mir zb sehr gut)
sollte auch alles reinpassen des is meine groeßte sorge^^( z.b. dass die graka zu lang ist)

blinken muss es nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


z.b. blinkt des 180 net und gefaellt mir sogar bissel besser als des 1200 / 900


----------



## Thrawns (3. Januar 2009)

minimitmit schrieb:


> p180 kostet noch 110 euro bei hwv
> ein silent system will ich ja net zwingend...
> moechte ausreichend kuehlung (auch fuer die 4870 ) und sollte halt schon gut aussehen ( antec 180 und 900 /1200 gefallen mir zb sehr gut)
> sollte auch alles reinpassen des is meine groeßte sorge^^( z.b. dass die graka zu lang ist)
> ...



Du meinst im ersten Satz das P182, oder? Weil das P180 kostet < 100,00&#8364;.

Und zur Grafikkarte: wie gesagt, dürfte das keine Probleme geben. Bei der Länge erst recht nicht. Die Karte guckt doch wohl nicht über das Mainboard hinaus, oder (wobei .. ich weiß jetzt gar nicht, was da normal ist o_O - Vielleicht ist das doch Standard ...)? Und das Mainboard passt auf jeden Fall, wenn du ein 'normales' Mainboard in einen 'normalen' Tower (was auf das P180 zutrifft) bauen willst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minimitmit (3. Januar 2009)

http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...41&agid=631
ich seh da >100 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


auch egal
was wuerdet ihr mir denn dann empfehlen :
des 900 oder des 180

und :
ich hab keine ahnung ob die graka laenger als das mb is^^


----------



## Thrawns (3. Januar 2009)

Vergiss das mit der Grafikkarte doch besser mal. Ich kann nicht mit Sicherheit sagen, ob das normal ist, dass die länger sind oder eben nicht .. oder was auch immer. Auf jeden Fall würde ich mir um das "passen" weniger Sorgen machen. Das kann zwar in speziellen Fällen vorkommen, aber das meiste ist standardisiert. Garantieren will ich aber lieber nichts. 

Und hier kostet der Tower z.B. deutlich weniger.


----------



## minimitmit (3. Januar 2009)

Ich hab die ganzen teile ja noch gar nicht ^^
moechte des alles bei hwv bestellen....
also is egal ob woanders das 180er weniger kostet.....
und ne:
ich mach mir grade stress wegen der graka:
hat einer ne 4870er in einem 900?
ins 180er muesstes glaube ich reinpassen( kann an bei alternate jedenfalls so bestellen)


----------



## Hans Würstchen (3. Januar 2009)

Wenn wir grade schon dabei sind kann mir jemand ne Empfehlung hierzu geben:?
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Gehae.../?baseId=104720


----------



## Klos1 (3. Januar 2009)

Wie wäre das hier:

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/popup_...ID=10898imgID=0

Hab ich selber und bin ganz zufrieden. Die Lüfter sind sehr leise und der Einbau geht gut von der Hand. Optik ist halt Geschmackssache.


----------



## minimitmit (3. Januar 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Wie wäre das hier:
> 
> http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/popup_...ID=10898imgID=0
> 
> Hab ich selber und bin ganz zufrieden. Die Lüfter sind sehr leise und der Einbau geht gut von der Hand. Optik ist halt Geschmackssache.



wenn ich jetzt nen link von hwv haette wuerde ich es besser beurteilen koennen...
die optik geht, mir aber eigentlich bissel zu bling bling^^

achja:
wieviel kostet das, wenn ich alles komplett bei hwv bestelle?
also nur die hardware ja so ca 750-770 ( bei ca 100 euro gehauese).
wieviel kostet der versand / zusammenbau ( kann man des auch selber zusammenbauen)

http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...02&agid=631
der sieht, finde ich, ganz gut aus


----------



## Soramac (3. Januar 2009)

Hans schrieb:


> Wenn wir grade schon dabei sind kann mir jemand ne Empfehlung hierzu geben:?
> http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Gehae.../?baseId=104720




Das sieht ganz nett aus, vielleicht hol Ich mir das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (3. Januar 2009)

Ich hab mir bei HWV das hier bestellt und hab auch das MB und auch ne 4870er

Thermaltake V9 VJ40001W2Z ohne Netzteil


edit: lol, das wurde schon erwähnt^^


----------



## Klos1 (3. Januar 2009)

kostet ca. 90 Euro und bei HWV nicht erhältlich. Aber wenn es eh nicht deinen Geschmack entspricht, hat es sich ja eh erledigt. Für mich persönlich eines der schönsten derzeit. Aber man muss das mit den Lichtern halt mögen. Mich persönlich hat dieses schöne einheitliche blaue Leuchten von Anfang an fasziniert.

Selbst zusammenbauen kann man natürlich, wenn man es kann

Was aber eigentlich nicht sonderlich schwer ist.


----------



## neo1986 (3. Januar 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Passt da der stecker vom netzteil rein? sieht zimlich eng aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (3. Januar 2009)

Das Gehäuse siecht echt eng aus^^

würd mal gern wissen, was den Designer angeregt hat das Teil zu bauen cO


----------



## Wagga (3. Januar 2009)

Aber vom Aussehen 1.Sahne


----------



## neo1986 (3. Januar 2009)

heinzelmännchen schrieb:


> Das Gehäuse siecht echt eng aus^^
> 
> würd mal gern wissen, was den Designer angeregt hat das Teil zu bauen cO


Und wie das erstmal eistaubt OHAOHA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (3. Januar 2009)

_Ist für extreme OC´er gedacht..

Btw , die Hardware passt in nen Antec 900 rein - hatte letztens ne PM wo mir das einer mitgeteilt hat..

----

Das 1200 hab ich selber und ich find die Serie einfach nur GEIL! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



----

Das was du jetzt hast sieht aber auch nicht schlecht aus.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## minimitmit (3. Januar 2009)

heinzelmännchen schrieb:


> Ich hab mir bei HWV das hier bestellt und hab auch das MB und auch ne 4870er
> 
> Thermaltake V9 VJ40001W2Z ohne Netzteil
> 
> ...




ich mag des rot aber net ^^ gibs das auch in blau?
und zum selbst zusammenbauen: wo stell ich das zusammenbauen von denen bei hwv aus


----------



## painschkes (3. Januar 2009)

_Garnicht , kannst es maximal auswählen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Gehäuse gibt es nur mit dem Roten , könntest dir aber nen blauen besorgen und selber reinschrauben - wird aber sicher viel Arbeit machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




/Edit : Und ums nochmal zu sagen die 4870 passt in das Antec 900 und dazu sieht das Gehäuse einfach nur GEIL aus und hat ne super Kühlung.._


----------



## Soramac (3. Januar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Passt da der stecker vom netzteil rein? sieht zimlich eng aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Glaub das Kabel musst du so umbiegen, das grad der Stecker rein passt ^^


----------



## heinzelmännchen (3. Januar 2009)

warum die leute rot net mögen...^^

dann musste leider nen andres nehmen,
die antec-reihe is doch blau beleuchtet


----------



## minimitmit (3. Januar 2009)

-.- menno
dann werde ich wahrscheinlich des 900 nehmen.
geht die andre hardware so in ordnung?

und danke nochmal.
wobei eigentlich ein weiß/blau leuchtendes auch geil waer...


----------



## painschkes (3. Januar 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _ /Edit : Und ums nochmal zu sagen die 4870 passt in das Antec 900 und dazu sieht das Gehäuse einfach nur GEIL aus und hat ne super Kühlung.._



_Ich quote mich mal selbst.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




/Edit : Restlich Hardware ist auch ok *ICH PERSÖNLICH* würde aber einiges abändern.. 

Netzteil :  OCZ StealthXStream 500W 

Graka :  Powercolor HD4870 1024MB 

HDD :  Samsung HD502IJ 500GB  _


----------



## Wagga (3. Januar 2009)

Also ich finde rot und blau gut und manchmal fällt es mir sehr schwer mich zu entscheiden.
Auch mit dem Kühler, rot oder blau, aktuell habe ich mir den Link vom blauen Zalaman gespeichert, aber rot wäre auch nicht schlecht.
Die Qual der Wahl und 2 CPUkühler kann man ja nicht einbauen rot + blau oder einer der beide farben hat *g*.

MFG,Wagga


----------



## heinzelmännchen (3. Januar 2009)

minimitmit schrieb:


> wobei eigentlich ein weiß/blau leuchtendes auch geil waer...



dann kauf dir das 900 und kaufe dir noch paar LED´s dazu, dann haste deine Wunschfarbe^^


----------



## Macta (3. Januar 2009)

Deine Graka wird auf jeden Fall in das neue Gehäuse passen!

Ich habe ein Antec Three Hundred - oh Man, wenn das Ding loslegt hast du ein Flugzeug -
und da passt gerade so eine GTX260 rein und die ist ja von der länge ungefähr genauso lang wie die HD4870.

Soweit ich das sehe hat das 900 eh mehr Platz als meines.


----------



## minimitmit (3. Januar 2009)

reicht des 500w?
wasn an der pcs+ anders als an deiner?


----------



## minimitmit (3. Januar 2009)

Macta schrieb:


> Deine Graka wird auf jeden Fall in das neue Gehäuse passen!
> 
> Ich habe ein Antec Three Hundred - oh Man, wenn das Ding loslegt hast du ein Flugzeug -
> und da passt gerade so eine GTX260 rein und die ist ja von der länge ungefähr genauso lang wie die HD4870.
> ...



dann hab ich auf ner lan halt nen flughafen


----------



## painschkes (3. Januar 2009)

_Ja 500W reicht locker..

Soweit ich weiss (zB. meinte Klos das glaub ich mal) bläst die PCS+ Luft ins Gehäuse , die normale nicht - ausserdem meinte er das die Karte ziemlich leise ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



----

Nimm das Antec 900 , hab wie schon so oft gesagt das 1200 und bin mit der Verarbeitung usw. total zufireden! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Wagga (3. Januar 2009)

Da weiß man wenigstens das er an ist *g*
Und die anderen wissen das man anwesend ist *g*


----------



## minimitmit (3. Januar 2009)

Ja luft ins gehauese is doch besser wenn ich schon nen 900er hab mit nem 20 cm giga-luefter...

und wenn ich des 500er bei alternate nehm mit der graka kommt folgendes:
Konflikt
Grafikkarte (PCIe) - Netzteil
&#8226;Die Stromstärke auf der 12-Volt-Leitung zur Grafikkarte reicht nicht aus, um die Karte betreiben zu können. Bitte wählen sie ein anderes Netzteil oder eine andere Grafikkarte.

muss wohl dann des 600er wegen der fast doppelten ampere zahl nehmen


----------



## painschkes (3. Januar 2009)

_Dann das 600W..

Musst du wissen , die von mir gepostete hat aber auch 1GB RAM - besser für hohe Auflösungen / AA/AF etc.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## minimitmit (3. Januar 2009)

der vram is mir erstma egal: hab eh nur nen kleinen lcd / tft ( ka) mit 1240er aufloesung- muss wohl nach dem pc kauf weiter sparn....
und die 1 gb ram hat auch die pcs+..

wieviel kostet denn der versand bei hwv bei nempc den die net zusammenbauen ( soweit ich des austellen kann)

http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...2&agid=1004
http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...4&agid=1004


----------



## Klos1 (3. Januar 2009)

minimitmit schrieb:


> Ja luft ins gehauese is doch besser wenn ich schon nen 900er hab mit nem 20 cm giga-luefter...



Seit wann ist es besser, daß eine Grafikkarte, welche an die 100° warm werden kann, diese extrem warme Luft in das Gehäuse bläst, anstatt sie heraus zu blasen?

Denkst du, daß ist irgendwie eine Klimaanlage oder so? Das erhitzt dein Gehäuse und somit deine Komponenten. 

Hitze = schlecht! 

Nur deswegen verbaut man in einem Computer Lüfter!

Und auch sonst ist der Lüfter der PCS+ Schrott! Aber das musst du wissen, wird ja nicht mein Rechner

Kannst im übrigen auch mal Tronnic hier im Forum fragen. Der hat zwar eine Club3D, aber den gleichen Lüfter, welche auch die PCS+ besitzt. Der kann dir ja dann sagen, wie sehr er mit dem Lüfter zufrieden ist.

Und Netzteil würde ich das hier nehmen:

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Netzt...ro_500W/288514/?

Damit kannst du deine 4870 locker betreiben. 

Und auch sonst ist es erste Sahne


----------



## minimitmit (3. Januar 2009)

welche soll ich denn dann nehmen?
die ohne pcs?--> http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...4&agid=1004


----------



## Klos1 (3. Januar 2009)

Genau die! Die ist leise und bläst die Luft nach außen. So wie es sich für einen vernünftigen Kühler gehört.


----------



## minimitmit (3. Januar 2009)

Gut: dann fass ich mal zusammen:
CPU:http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=5292&agid=398
MB: http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...86&agid=659
HDD: http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...38&agid=689
Gehaeuse: http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...45&agid=631
GraKa: http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...4&agid=1004
RAM: http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...47&agid=599
DVD-Brenner: http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...23&agid=282
Netzteil: http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...82&agid=240
des wars glaube ich


----------



## painschkes (3. Januar 2009)

_Jup ist okay so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




CPU wird ja sicherlich der E8400 sein und als Laufwerk *KÖNNTEST* du noch LG oder Samsung nehmen._


----------



## minimitmit (3. Januar 2009)

aber so klappt ( im normalfall ohne beschaedigungen beim transport etc) alles?"
kann man den versand auch iwie versichert haben bei hwv?wieviel wuerde des kosten bei dem ganzen zeuch da?
verschicken die das dan in einem 2 mal 2 meter packet oder in ganz vielen kleinen?


----------



## Skoo (3. Januar 2009)

minimitmit schrieb:


> Gut: dann fass ich mal zusammen:
> CPU:http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=5292&agid=398
> MB: http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...86&agid=659
> HDD: http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...38&agid=689
> ...




Nur so als tip: wenn du über geizhals nach diesen produkten suchst und dann hardwareversand raussuchst, sind die sachen wenige % billiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , also sozusagen 2 preise für das selbe produkt bei hardwareversand.


----------



## Klos1 (4. Januar 2009)

Also, HWV hat bestimmt einheitliche Preise

Die werden bei Geizhals manchmal falsch angezeigt, als sie dann tatsächlich im Shop sind^^

Es zählen aber die Preise im Shop


----------



## Asoriel (4. Januar 2009)

minimitmit schrieb:


> aber so klappt ( im normalfall ohne beschaedigungen beim transport etc) alles?"



Japp. Falls du alles richtig zusammenstecken kannst wird alles klappen. Ist ein top Rechner. Versichert bedeutet nicht, dass sie ein extra dickes Packet schicken, sondern dass es eben versichert ist falls es dem Postboten runterfällt und er drüberlatscht. Anderenfalls ist das dein Risiko.

edit: Sag mal painschkes, beim Antec 1200, wie werden denn da die Lüfter mit Strom versorgt?


----------



## Skoo (4. Januar 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Also, HWV hat bestimmt einheitliche Preise
> 
> Die werden bei Geizhals manchmal falsch angezeigt, als sie dann tatsächlich im Shop sind^^
> 
> Es zählen aber die Preise im Shop




Gugg einfach mal selber nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Aber mal ein beispiel(eben gerade rausgesucht):

Direkt bei HWV : http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...04&agid=603

Ergebnis vom Preisvergleich und umweg über Geizhals : http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...=603&ref=13

Sind zwar "nur" 4&#8364; differenz, aber immerhin 2 verschiedene preise für ein und dasselbe produkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Asoriel (4. Januar 2009)

Skoo schrieb:


> Sind zwar "nur" 4&#8364; differenz, aber immerhin 2 verschiedene preise für ein und dasselbe produkt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wow...das ist echt komisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na, ich hab bei beiden die Seite mal neu geladen. Jetzt kosten beide 197,99&#8364;, auch wenn ich nochmal auf deine Links klicke.


----------



## Gnolius (4. Januar 2009)

Also ich kann nur sagen das der Versand von HWV Top ist , System am 24.12 bestellt und am 29.12 war es da , echt zufrieden. Als ich die Tür auf machte und der Postbote vor mir Stand war ich dennoch ziemlich erschrocken, das Paket sah aus als hätte ich nen 8-Türer Kleiderschrank bestellt , Rießengroß. Doch aufgemacht , reingeschaut und gemerkt das 3/4 des Pakets nur Polster waren. Also echt super Leistung von den. 

24.12 Bestellt -> 
25.12 Kein Arbeitstag
26.12 Kein Arbeitstag 
27.12 Zusammenbau -> Versandfertig
28.12 Unterwegs
29.12 Morgens um 9 Uhr war es da.


Übringens konnte mann es per www.dhl.de Vergolfen wo das Paket gerade war.

Mfg Gnolius


----------



## Soramac (4. Januar 2009)

Gnolius schrieb:


> Übringens konnte mann es per www.dhl.de *Vergolfen* wo das Paket gerade war.
> 
> Mfg Gnolius



Anscheinend wollte das 'g' mal nach vorne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (4. Januar 2009)

> ZITAT(Gnolius @ 4.01.2009, 01:54) *
> Übringens konnte mann es per www.dhl.de Vergolfen wo das Paket gerade war.



Mfg Gnolius


Soramac schrieb:


> Anscheinend wollte das 'g' mal nach vorne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Zielen-> Puten-> Paar!


----------



## Gnolius (4. Januar 2009)

Selbstverständlich meine Verfolgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minimitmit (4. Januar 2009)

Ok danke Gnollus^^
Hat des denn viel gekostet son großes Packet?
Hab keine Lust 75 Euro oder so fuern Versand zu zahlen.


----------



## Wagga (4. Januar 2009)

Versand kostet bei Alternate 7,90 fürs ganze.

Bei HWV sollte es ähnlich sein aber nicht höher als 10 €.

MFG,Wagga


----------



## minimitmit (4. Januar 2009)

Ok danke.
Zur not lass ich den da auch nochmal zusammenbauen, kostet da ja nur 20 euro, im gegensatz zu alternate.
Dickes Danke an Alle fuer Ihre Hilfe.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (4. Januar 2009)

Wenn du einen Tag an der Erde vermeiden willst und stundenlanges Schrauben dann empfiehlt es sich,
Aber keine Erfahrungen damit gemacht.

MFG,Wagga


----------



## minimitmit (4. Januar 2009)

Ich mach das dann zwar zum ersten Mal, aber mein Vater hat sowas mal beruflich gemacht und hilft mir dabei^^
werds dann aber wahrscheinlich von hwv zusammenbauen lasen sonst hat der ja was gut 
dann komm ich ja sogar unter 800 bzw so an die 800 euro.bestellen tu ich ihn anfang februar, dann hab ich den rest zusammengespartberichte dann, obs alles ok war oder es maengel gab

EDIT: Brauch ich die Waermeleitpaste dazu?
         hab glaueb ich noch von meinem alten Pentium 4 welche. Kann ich die auch verwenden?


----------



## painschkes (4. Januar 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> edit: Sag mal painschkes, beim Antec 1200, wie werden denn da die Lüfter mit Strom versorgt?



_Soweit ich das sehe von hier aus (keine Lust grad auszumachen&aufzuschrauben) gehen Kabel davon weg , wo die enden schau ich heute Abend mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## minimitmit (4. Januar 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Soweit ich das sehe von hier aus (keine Lust grad auszumachen&aufzuschrauben) gehen Kabel davon weg , wo die enden schau ich heute Abend mal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hab grad mal gegoogled und da steht, das da ein 4 poliger stecker von aus geht.


----------



## painschkes (4. Januar 2009)

_Jop das kann sein , hab das Kabel hinter der Mainboardwand versteckt , genau wie viele andere auch von daher konnt ich´s nich so sehen wie gesagt <.< _


----------

